

Ask HN: SMS alert you want? - oldmanstan

I made a small app for myself with SMS alerts. I'd like to make more apps like this.<p>Is there anything that you'd like to receive an SMS alert for that you're currently not able to?
======
matdwyer
I'm sure it exists, but SMS of specific twitter keywords in a stream. Example,
the police here tweet about accidents/delays on the roads, and I don't want
every one of their tweets, but it would be nice to only get the ones that are
for road xyz

------
619Cloud
Not since the advent of twilio.com.

------
kristianp
I would like to know when friends are online, for example on skype.

